# Too food motivated?



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Coya is 4.5 months and has the basic commands down: sit, down, stay, come (for the most part), go in crate, etc, but we have noticed that she is always looking for a food treat after she does as she is told. 

Lately during our training sessions we have been giving treats here and there and not after every success and she seems to be flustered, turning her head side to side and whining. Does anyone have any advice? 

We don't want her to go backwards in her training but we also don't want her to perform just for food.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We seldomly used treats. Only until he had a basic understanding of what was asked of him. Rest is countless repetitions, guiding him into position. 
Important, once we ask something, Sam has to perform. Nothing too physical, just guiding him into position if he feels rebellious. 

Repetition (without treats, if you can), 1000 times/command is the key, IMO.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Although I don't use treats for training I'd suggest lots of reps like datacan said + substitute lavish praise for the missing treats. 

Ultimately you're looking for cooperation ... your pup does the command because he wants to please you. What she's experienced so far is bribery and is frustrated because you didn't keep your bargain with her, so to speak. The lavish praise is the substitute for the treat.

IMO the pup does not have the commands mastered unless she complies every time. NEVER give a command unless you're prepared to enforce it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer was also and still is very food motivated but we have stopped using treats in training. We quit puppy classes and moved on to a trainer who helped me to learn praise with talk that makes you sound silly and correct when your dog is flipping you off. Dozer gets LOTS of loving and sweet talk for doing the right thing. And you only need show him a handful of times what you want before he understands. After that it's up to him to get love or corrected. But at only 4.5 months old I'm not sure what corrections are appropriate, if any, but I do know they never taught me about them in puppy class and they would probably frown on us in that class now.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

What ever command you use for whoa ... wait, stay, what ever ... should be your strongest command and rock solid. It is the one command that your pup/dog should always obey without hesitation, on or off leash. Once trained to whoa off leash, it is easier to enforce other commands.

For example, if you use the come/here command and the pup does not obey - whoa him/her, move her to the spot they were at when the come command was issued. Whoa them again. Go back to where you were, get eye contact and issue the come command again. Your pup should come at this point. You can choose to repeat to reinforce the command if you wish.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

SteelCityDozer - What sort of corrections are using with your pup?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

A jolt of the leash (when done correctly wont harm). We do own a pinch collar and a shock collar. But I prefer the pinch over shock and would only get a pinch collar if you're going to invest in a trainer that is familiar with the tool. I actually prefer neither "tool". But absolutely no corrections until you're sure they understand the command.


----------

